# FREE ENTRANCE!!! FREE PARKING!!! CENTRAL FLORIDA MARCH 12TH SHOW



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE ENTRANCE!!! FREE PARKING!!! FREE!! FREE!!

******COME JOIN US, COME JOIN US, COME JOIN US, COME JOIN US*************

THIS WILL BE THE AMERICAN PITBULL AND BULLY CLUB SPRING SHOW. WE WILL HAVE ROSETTES RIBBONS FOR 2ND AND 3RD PLACES, FIRST PLACE TROPHIES.

KENNEL BOOTHS $20, DOG SHOW ENTRANCE $7, HANGTIME $10

FUN CLASSES

Best Red
Best Brindle
Best Blue
Best White
Best Pocket-----------Dog Must be at least 10 months to enter this class
Best Rescue------Dogs must be spayed and neutered to enter
Best Classic--------for all my standards and old school pits out there..
Best Condition
Best Tri-Color Dog------pit bull or not pit bull, just tri-color
Best Bully
Best Puppy / JR Handlers------puppy's are less than 6 months
Best Black
Best Boxer Dog
Best American Bull Dog

Puppy 6-9 Months
Puppy 9-12 Months
Jr Adult 1-2 Years
Adult 2+ Years

Best Of Best---All first place winners
-------Best In Show--------

SPECIAL CLASSES

SECRETATREIS CHOICE---------Pick by APBC Secretaries, $1 entrance that's right $1
JUDGES CHOICE------$10
COSTUME CONTEST----FREE ENTRANCE

Weight-Pull
Fastest Pull--First, Second, Third Place----------Rewards Accordingly

Hang-Time

Tug-of-War

Longest Hang----First, Second, Third Place------Rewards Accordingly
3 separate rounds first round qualifying is 5mins, second round qualify is 12mins, last round is longest hang if your dog made it past the first 2 rounds.

FOOD WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE AS USUAL...BURGERS, HOT-DOGS, CHIPS GATORADE, SODAS, CHIPS, ETC..

Many activities are being planned for the kids! Bring out the whole family!


----------

